# What do you guys do for a living?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I really need a new job but I don't know what to aim for. 

I really hate my current job (McDonalds). It's not that I don't like working it's just that this environment is too much for me. It feels like high school all over again, but worse. The older people here are either, really immature, ghetto, or *******s. Sometimes they are all of the previously mentioned things in one. The young people here are like high school kids. They are really energetic, loud, immature, etc... The customers (since I work in a wealthy area) are usually very respectful and pleasant. There are very few people here that I like and that also seem to like me (like 4-5 people). Although most don't seem to have a problem with me here I just don't like being here. Whenever my days off are over and I have to work again I get depressed and start feeling anxious. It's not the job but the people that just make me dread work. They aren't horrible but I just don't want to be there.

I'm not a complete hermit. I can be social to a certain extent (actually working here has made me more comfortable with initiating convos and raising my voice), but talking isn't my thing. These fast food places suck if you are introverted and have social anxiety. I'm really proud of myself for being able to make it here a year but I want out. Anything, but retail, is better than fast food. 

What do you guys work in? How is it there?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Medical coding. I like it, for the most part it isn't stressful and you don't have someone looking over your shoulder (unless you work for someone that micromanages). SA wise it depends. If you work for a doctor and you're the only coder then you'll be expected to talk to the doctor and the manager often. If you're one of several coders then you'll be left alone. They are all in an office environment so you'll hardly see 'high school behavior' but you'll see lots of gossip/cliques. There isn't a degre required but most places require experience and some require certification. The pay varies from $15-30 an hour, depending on the employer and job. Lots of work from home opportunities and part time/side jobs if you like that.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm a slave.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

I create various different kinds of businesses based on things that I enjoy doing and hope that I stay healthy enough to run them. If not, I am basically homeless and will die a miserable death. It keeps me motivated, although a social safety net would help with the nightmares.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Aerospace electronics design ... but I often think I'd be happy driving a bus or working at the hardware store. Maybe when I get old and have finally burned through my ambition and don't have quite so long to potentially live and need to support myself for. I worked as a pizza delivery driver for about 5 years when I was younger, and that was enjoyable and decent money. I really liked my coworkers there. I really like my coworkers where I am too. It's a good match for me.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

I got rejected by McDonalds and wound up being a cashier instead at a now long dead dept. store. I probably couldn't handle McD's even though I can do arithmetic in my head, I can be typing dyslexic and zoned out and distracted due to SA. I'd suggest finishing at least a two year community college business or trade school program. Many community colleges now have online classes. McDonalds doesn't seem to have much upward mobility, or can managers move up to regional office jobs?


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

Before I went back to school to work on a bachelors degree I was an EMT. Working for an ambulance service is sort of exciting but you have to be in a place with good employees and a good environment or its not fun. I'm strongly considering joining the local volunteer fire department just as a way to have something to do and be able to help people.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a Patient Care Technician on the med/surg unit in the hospital that I work at

Trying to figure out what my next step is


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

nothing right now.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi.

I work in the UK doing research on the defence industry. It involves a lot of data & analytical thinking so brings out my INFJ character & I'm not forced to talk to people all the time if not necessary.


----------



## beautifulbloom (Jun 4, 2017)

nubly said:


> Medical coding. I like it, for the most part it isn't stressful and you don't have someone looking over your shoulder (unless you work for someone that micromanages). SA wise it depends. If you work for a doctor and you're the only coder then you'll be expected to talk to the doctor and the manager often. If you're one of several coders then you'll be left alone. They are all in an office environment so you'll hardly see 'high school behavior' but you'll see lots of gossip/cliques. There isn't a degre required but most places require experience and some require certification. The pay varies from $15-30 an hour, depending on the employer and job. Lots of work from home opportunities and part time/side jobs if you like that.


sign me up! i want this job! lately i've been looking into this but i heard that training fees and examination/reg frm AAPC is costly.. i think i need to save up first & stay in my stressful job atm T____T


----------



## beautifulbloom (Jun 4, 2017)

i work at a life insurance company as a medical underwriter..i process applications and decide the coverage for clients. it's stressful! you have to do a lot of work like answering calls from agents.. discussing cases with medical officers. and communicate with people in your department.sometimes you have to go to the medical dept, compliance/legal dept etc etc. the social aspect of it where you have to constantly talk to people is taking its toll on me.i dont rlly mind the 'working in front of your computer' part as long as i'm left alone lol but that doesn't happen quite often


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

beautifulbloom said:


> i work at a life insurance company as a medical underwriter..i process applications and decide the coverage for clients. it's stressful! you have to do a lot of work like answering calls from agents.. discussing cases with medical officers. and communicate with people in your department.sometimes you have to go to the medical dept, compliance/legal dept etc etc. the social aspect of it where you have to constantly talk to people is taking its toll on me.i dont rlly mind the 'working in front of your computer' part as long as i'm left alone lol but that doesn't happen quite often


Sounds like hell. :serious:


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

beautifulbloom said:


> sign me up! i want this job! lately i've been looking into this but i heard that training fees and examination/reg frm AAPC is costly.. i think i need to save up first & stay in my stressful job atm T____T


I don't know how much schooling is but they offer medical coding classes at community colleges; should be far far cheaper than going to a trade school. The AAPC exam is $400-500 and they allow you to take it twice. If you fail it the 2nd time, you have to pay again. The monthly fee is only $100 a month but the continuing education credits (CEUs), which you need to revnew, can get costly. Some employers pay for them though, AAPC offers 12 free CEUs a year and the Medicare website also has free CEUs.


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

I work at a library with no prospects for full-time employment or advancement. I'm also switching departments, and unfortunately leaving behind a good group of people to work with a bunch I don't know. If libraries had better funding these days I'd actually highly recommend it...


----------



## teenageblue (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm a sales associate at a hippie store in a mall. A very expensive one I might add. We all have sales goals which kind of puts me in a competitive environment amongst my coworkers. This has caused me a lot of anxiety and my sales have gotten so bad lately because of it. My company makes its money by telling us to be friends with our customers and push sales on them. It kind of sucks trying to sell an $80 salt lamp when you can tell people want to shop around without being talked to. Well there's my rant lol.

Kudos to you for working in fast food, I am terrified of doing it although majority of my small town has only fast food jobs available. Retail sucks too. It has made my anxiety worse even though I applied in attempt to face my fear while finding a job that sold things I was into. The pro? Nice coworkers and a 50% discount off of cute hippie clothes, dreamcatchers, sage, incense, essential oils and crystals. I am currently looking for a 2nd job!


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to work, as mental and physical health took a severe downturn in the last year. It's humiliating really.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Accountant, just started recently and I dont know how long I will last.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

I've definitely been through what you've been through with jobs, mostly customer service-oriented jobs. I've never worked in fast food, but I've realized that it's way harder than most people think it is, even if you don't have SA. But with SA, or even just standard introversion, it's significantly harder.

I'm a web content manager. I work for a store that sells both online and in person, so the worst part is my boss is too cheap to just hire different customer service agents to deal with the walk-in customers and phone calls...he expects everyone to assist customers if the store is busy or after the main customer service agent leaves for the day, regardless of what our role is at the store. I suspect my other co-worker who is not in customer service has SA or some other social issue, as well, so he and I both kind of battled over helping customers when I first started working at this place (i.e. he was handing customers off to me, and I was new and didn't know how to help the customers, which just made the situation more anxiety-inducing for me than it already naturally is). My boss talked to him several times, and he has finally basically backed off. I am still trying to learn the store, and it will take months. I try to make it look like I pull my weight by helping maybe 2 or 3 people a day between the store and phone calls, but most of the time I don't move when someone comes in the store, lol. I feel very awkward dealing with the customers I do help.

My main job is to do everything related to the store's web presence, so inventory, technical issues, online marketing, social media posts, updating the web site, adding new products and descriptions, managing our eBay and Amazon stores, etc. The job is so easy and would be completely anxiety-free if not for having to deal with the customers, and I plan in the future to end up doing this job somewhere I won't have to. It could be and has been way worse elsewhere, though.


----------

